# I so want this t shirt



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

http://twitpic.com/3mrm93

I wanna know where i can buy it

saw tom lawlor post it on twitter


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Bump awesome T shirt, took me a while to get the joke though #Dumbass !


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

http://itrainufc.jimdo.com/


----------



## Zardoz (Nov 3, 2010)

Class... lol


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Get one made up mate!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Razorstorm is the man with the T shirt design skills


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Is young Thomas still about on the forums? Not seen him on here in a while, well, not seen much of anyone other than chinesehandbagsales34567 who has been having a whale of a time posting here! LOL

I was surprised he didn't shame me terribly by posting up his (I would suspect) ridiculously quick fran time on my thread!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeh he still lurks, i was talking to him this morning on facebook, he'll be back posting soon, probably got pissed off with the spam like everyone else


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

I is back, back in black  .

Spammage is gone too. Whoop!

This week has been furrrkkkiinnn redic with the CrossFit games coming up in Bolton. Head firming wedged up my hoop sorting everything out.

Did anyone go the bodyexpo by the way?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I was wholly devastated i could not make it, ive been trying to get there for the past 3 years, a few of the lads working in the shop went and said it was awesome


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

I missed it myself, but it looked bad ass!. Will be representing next year I think with a stand


----------

